# A pic of my chocolate soap



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 2, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It is a double chocolate soap with dark and white ghiradelli. I am happy with how it turned out.  I took some of your advice and took out some of the soap and stirred in 1 oz white and stirred in 1 oz dark with the rest.  I use a tray mold and this is what I got.  I used SIP method.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## krissy (Apr 2, 2011)

that is very pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 2, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks.  It smells yummy, too!


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job....lovely soap!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## KD (Apr 2, 2011)

Mmmmm... that looks positively yummy!


----------



## KD (Apr 2, 2011)

Mmmmm... that looks positively yummy!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like decadent fudge!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Apr 2, 2011)

well done!  that's a really cool effect you've got going on with the colors.  nice work!


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, I was inspired by dragonfly soaps.  They have dark, white, and milk chocolate swirls in theirs.  I just have dark and white.   The first time I made this soap, I forgot to separate it and ended up with just a dark bar of soap (which is yummy, too) but I like this one much better.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks delectable!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful, chocolate soaps are my fav


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh really great job.
I too love chocolate soap.
Did you scent it with anything?


----------



## Elly (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting looking soap, great job!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks delicious.  :wink:


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 3, 2011)

I scented the dark part with an organic, natural chocolate fragrance oil from nature's flavors.


----------



## Sibi (Apr 3, 2011)

What an awesome looking soap.....and I bet it smells great too!!!!!


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Apr 4, 2011)

They look good.

Two questions.

I had made a chocolate soap using Coca powder. It smelled horrid for a few weeks. Someone here told me it would subside and it did. It smelled fine after a while.

Did you use chocolate or coca powder. In either case was there a smell?
Also what oil.

Thanks.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 4, 2011)

Fabulous looking soap ... love the colours and the swirls!


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks like some scrumptious chocolate soap!


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not use cocoa powder...I used solid dark Ghiradelli chocolate (1oz) and white Ghiradelli chocolate (1oz)  I used my standby soap recipe which is shortening, coconut oil, and olive oil. 
I smells just wonderful.


----------



## tomara (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks delicious...I don't care to eat chocolate, but ohh man I do love the smell of it.  It is heavenly.


----------



## trishwosere (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG that looks delicious...makes me just want to have a bite...yummy


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice swirls and looks yummy!


----------



## wiseleyusedherbs (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the delicate swirls--great job!


----------

